# First signs or miscarriage...



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

I am afraid I may be starting to miscarry. I have had some bleeding for the last 24 hours and wondering what the first signs for miscarriage are. I am trying not to worry too much as I know that can make things worse. I would love some feed back though. Is there a difference between "safe" spotting and pre-loss spotting? Just want some "non-medical" insight. (I am 9 weeks right now)


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I m/c at 9 weeks 4 years ago. My first signs were light spotting. I also got a fever (102) but I'm not sure if they were related or not.
Two days later the spotting started getting much heavier, like a period. Then proceded to heavy cramping.

I know quite a few women experience light spotting that doesn't end in loss. Crossing my fingers that that is the case for you.

I was told that as long as the spotting was light and didn't include cramping then it may not be serious.

((HUGS)) to you. I hope you do not need to join us here.


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

my miscarriage had brown spotting but pretty quick turned into the bright red. Brown is good.
Bright red is not good.

I understand there can be brown spotting through pregnancy and the pregnancy will be fine.

I'm wishing you just a few brown spots.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

just chiming in to agree with arduinna and trabot

try to rest if you can, drink some calming herb tea, take care of yourself


----------



## Wooby (Oct 8, 2002)

Naturegirl,
My loss was a blighted ovum at 12 weeks. It began with a brown stain (a small smear really.) Within 4 hours it had progressed to bright red light flow.

On a more positive note, I have a friend who bleed for a week, just like her normal period, at 7 weeks. She is now 6 months along with a healthy baby. She also had cramping.

Either way, you should just try to relax and take care of yourself right now (I know I am echoing previous posters!) Most likely, your baby is healthy. Think positive!


----------



## happymommy (Aug 22, 2002)

My miscarriage started by me not "feeling pregnant" anymore. Then, my cramping started along with a lower back ache. It only took half a day to progress into bright red bleeding, then severe cramping. My mom told me to rest with my feet up, but i just ended up calling my doctor and going into the ER that night.

I hope all is well for you and your baby! PLEASE let us know what happens!! Hugs, hugs, hugs!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Miscarriage is very unique to each woman and each experience. Just like labor is.

I tend to have some spotting in the first trimester of my pregnancies - even the ones that have ended in a healthy baby. It's my understanding that implantation of the placenta can cause some spotting - also the muscles stretching.

Either way, take it easy while the spotting is still happening. It's very important to keep yourself hydrated. If you do feel things are progressively getting worse, or you just need some reasurance, call your midwife or doctor.

I'll be thinking of you. Please keep us up-to-date on how things are going.

Sending you gentle thoughts,

Jacque


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

could it be implantation bleeding? i had that at about 7 weeks--three days of very light spotting and then nothing. carried the pregnancy to term. he's 7 mo now!

good luck,

mel


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks for all the replies, unfortunately my worst fears were realized and I miscarried this morning. My bleed got a lot worse since I wrote last and I kind of knew it was coming. This was my first pregnancy and hard to accept. I think I am doing ok though...


----------



## gurumama (Oct 6, 2002)

naturegirl,

I'm so sorry. I've had three m/c, so my sympathies to you. Take good care of yourself and just feel whatever you're feeling.

Best,

Mel


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

Dear naturegirl

I'm so sorry you lost your baby

get plenty of rest, feel whatever you feel, the rest of the world can wait for you for a while

it's hard when it's your first pregnancy, I remember how that was for me - total shock, physically and emotionally, but it certainly made my priorities stand out very clearly


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

(((((NATUREGIRL))))

We are here for you. Let us know if we can do anything to help.

Love
Shannon


----------



## Wooby (Oct 8, 2002)

naturegirl,

I am so sorry that you have lost your baby. It is such a deep pain. Please take care of yourself and allow your grief. It took me a couple of months to begin to really deal with mine. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## tara (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm so sorry, nature girl... I miscarried my first pg at 9 weeks, and I was stunned and so sad... Please be gentle with yourself and take good care...


----------



## happymommy (Aug 22, 2002)

Naturegirl, I am SO SO sorry! Everyne is right, feel what you need to feel and take care of you. My first pg was a miscarriage also, in fact, today was my due date for that pregnancy.







Just know that it will be ok!!! My grandma once told me that the same thing happened in her first pregnancy and that it was nature's/God's way of "preparing the womb". I am not sure how true that is but it helped me a little. Now i have a beautiful 5 month old! Best wishes and lots of hugs to you!









By the way, don't keep feelings inside===share them with your close friends.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Hugs to you and your family... and to your sweet baby. We are all here if you have questions, need some support, or just to vent.

:better


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry. I was really hoping it would not be so..









(((naturegirl))))))


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

naturegirl, I too am so sorry. My first child was miscarried and I really just tuned it out. Mostly, because society made me feel that was 'best'. I only told a few people and I got that 'destiny/god's will' stuff which really hurt me.

I didn't deal with it until many years later when I lost another child. It amplified the pain. Please know, it's normal to feel sad one moment and numb the next. Greif is a flip/flop of emotions. Just listen to your body and follow along.

Remember to take care of yourself. You're body has lost blood and you need to eat foods rich in iron to replenish your body. Also, keep hydrated. By keeping your body healthy, you're emotions will taper and you'll start feeling better.

You're in my thoughts naturegirl.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thank you all. I think my deepest fear is "will I have a healthy baby in the future?" My dh really wants a child now where he wasn't sure he was ready before I got pg. He has been very supportive and loving. And he is looking forward to "trying" for another one. I am scared about getting pg again and it's great to hear that many have lost a baby and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy relatively soon afterwards. I am sure I will have roller coaster emotions for awhile but I am pretty good at having a good cry and letting things out. The hardest part is being at work where a lot of people I work with knew I was expecting. I haven't the heart to tell them the news yet as I don't want to burst into tears. (I do that at lunch time...) My family, including my dog, have been there for support and all of your words have helped me also. Thank you.


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

I understand that.

I got an email today from someone I see monthly (food co-op) and she mentioned the pregnancy. She does not know.

Someone today asked me how I am doing physically. Ugh!!!

Honestly, if I were you, I would call the co-worker to whom you are closest and tell them. Give them permission to spread the news. That way you do not have to tell 100 people what has happened everyday. I find that it is hardest to say the initial words.

But that is me.

We are here and we know your pain.

With love,
Shannon


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

My first miscarriage was of course a very devestating experience. Hopes and wishes, gone rather quickly.

The timing of our lives was such that my husband and I didn't attempt pregnancy again for four years. Once we started again we got pregnant. And I had another miscarriage.

But I must say that my sadness was much less than the first mc. I'm not exactly sure why except for the fact that after the first miscarriage where there had been much sadness and some hope this time there was now much more hope and some sadness. the feelings had swapped. Maybe my psyche did the swap for me because I needed it or maybe my inner-mother-to-be knew there was a baby for me and it was just waiting for entry.

I can't tell anyone what to do....but I would encourage you (when you are ready) to get quiet and let yourself hope.... and coax that baby-to-be to talk to your psyche.

Mine did. Oh, yeah, I got pregnant about five months after the second miscarriage and my son was born july 2001.

not a brilliant story. but a true one.


----------



## tara (Jan 29, 2002)

Glad to hear you're letting yourself feel that 'rollercoaster'... Any way you can take time off work? I actually took an entire week off when I m/c... and when I returned I kept crying so much I had to leave again!

I'm also glad to hear that your partner and family (and dog!) have been there for you... That helps so much. Some folks just don't understand m/c as the loss it is, and I'm glad you are surrounded by people (and dogs) who 'get it'.

Also, it sounds like in some ways this experience has helped you and your partner process your feelings around pg and bringing a child into your lives, and that may be a wee silver lining.

Still thinking of you...

edited to add: I got pg on the first try less than 2 months after my m/c


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

It is really hard for me to take time off. I am a chiropractor with patients who depend on me. The problem with telling people is that a lot of my patients knew and were so excited for us. We are like family. Some of them have been in my life for years. So everyday I have someone asking how I am feeling or something about the baby. So one by one I have to tell them. Sometimes I don't say anything and "act normal" but sometimes they ask specific questions and I have to tell them. I am getting better at it though and everyone is very supportive. The hardest part is when they come in and see me and say "Hello mommy!" For some reason when they say "I'm sorry." that's what sends me over.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

dear naturegirl

do you ever see patients who have difficulty taking care of themselves? who put others' needs first every time? don't you sometimes advise them on taking care of themselves? would your patients who care for you so much be devastated if you took time to care for yourself?

I too had people depending on me after my m/cs and it was first necessary to put their needs a little further down the list than usual - the patients understood, they were pleased to be able to help in that way

sorry to lecture, of course you should do what you consider appropriate, it's just that I understand that urge to keep helping others when you do it all day every day


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks, I needed to hear that. Truthfully, I enjoy being at work. I think I would go crazy at home alone all day.

It is like being around my family. My patients help me as much as I help them these days! I have taken it easy at work and am taking extra time.

I will take care of myself, thank you.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)




----------

